
Is the Japanese concept of Ikagi the secret to a long life - skmurphy
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2017/08/is-this-japanese-concept-the-secret-to-a-long-life/
======
laex
Typo in the title ? I believe it's "Ikigai", not "Ikagi"

~~~
skmurphy
you are correct but I read this too late to fix it.

------
skmurphy
Ikagi balances the answers to four questions:

What do you love?

What are you good at?

What does the world need from you?

What can you get paid for?

